

Fusion: Power, Water, Food, soon - jazzdev
http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-934454

======
lutusp
> A safe, clean, inexpensive, 100 Megawatt fusion reactor that fits on a
> flatbed truck, consumes lithium and sea water, and produces electricity,
> heat, pure water, and helium.

I'm not from Missouri, but ... show me.

From another online article
([http://climateerinvest.blogspot.com/2013/02/lockheeds-
skunk-...](http://climateerinvest.blogspot.com/2013/02/lockheeds-skunk-works-
promises-fusion.html)):

> Lockheed's fusion power plant uses radio energy to heat deuterium gas inside
> tightly controlled magnetic fields, creating a very high temperature plasma
> that's much more stable and well confined than you'd find in something like
> a tokamak ...

Note how this device is described -- "fusion power plant uses radio energy to
heat deuterium gas". Not "might be able to use radio energy to heat deuterium
gas in a future planned device." If this device had moved beyond theory, it
would be headlines all over the world. It's a hypothesis, not a device, and
certainly not a "fusion power plant". This is hype, and I call shenanigans.

In the original video, the real source for this story talks about it in
realistic terms -- it's a hypothesis, an idea that might or might not actually
work:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JAsRFVbcyUY#)!

The project is interesting, but it's not reduced to practice as suggested in
the text accounts. This represents more irresponsible science journalism.

~~~
gus_massa
Thanks. While reading the article it seems to be toooo good to be true, but it
has too few details and I had not enough time to research. Now I'm sure it's
only hype.

